# Outlook will not open attachments



## popeyecartoon (Jun 15, 2006)

I just set up a brand new computer that has Windows XP Media Center on it and can not open any attachments in Outlook as it keeps asking for me to ( make an association in the "folder options" control panel). In setting up other new systems I haven't seen this so why would it happen now with this one. How do I fix the problem so it will open all my attachments? Or do I have to always go to the folder options and select the file extension?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

have you tried- tools -options -security - uncheck the 4th item -don't let me open attachments.


----------



## popeyecartoon (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you, that solves it. I guess I should have done a little more looking.


----------

